# How long to get mail from Canada?



## Blondie

Waiting for some documents that were mailed Tuesday Jan 29. They are coming to Massachusetts. Not here today, Feb 2, and tracking info says they entered the US Wed but no info from there. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## mikey0531

Mail from Canada is unpredictable.  My family all live up there and I never allow less than 7 business days for something to get there/come from there.  One family member paid for express mail from Canada(Toronto) to here (Ohio) at Christmas time and it took almost two weeks to arrive.  And, when we did recieve it, it had been torn open by customs and repacked.  I'm not 100% certain but I'm pretty sure the tracking will end at the border.  I don't think you'll get anything while mail is travelling in the U.S.  To summarize, I wouldn't worry too much that you haven't received it yet.  Under the same circumstances, I would've been surprised to have received it by now.  

Debi


----------



## Blondie

Thanks, Debi- Yes, you are correct about the tracking info. Much appreciated!


----------



## AKE

From my experience the delays seem to be on the US side as mail within Canada moves fast but as soon as it hits the border there seems to be a traffic jam.  Whats even worse is if you are mailling an item from the States to Canada and don't put CANADA on the envelop it sometimes gets lost... (forever)  or is returned to the sender with the notation ADDRESS UNKNOWN.


----------



## John Cummings

AKE said:


> From my experience the delays seem to be on the US side as mail within Canada moves fast but as soon as it hits the border there seems to be a traffic jam.  Whats even worse is if you are mailling an item from the States to Canada and don't put CANADA on the envelop it sometimes gets lost... (forever)  or is returned to the sender with the notation ADDRESS UNKNOWN.



My experience is just the opposite.


----------



## glenn1000

My worst experience has been with the Global Priority mail. An envelope to BC (not far from us) took 2-1/2 weeks to show up with the same type of pending status on the USPS site. I've had little trouble with regular mail.


----------



## JLB

Keep in mind that because of the exchange rate, letters mailed in Canada arrive in the US as post cards.


----------



## John Cummings

JLB said:


> Keep in mind that because of the exchange rate, letters mailed in Canada arrive in the US as post cards.



Where did that come from?


----------



## Lenora

I have things send from the US to Canada with that Global Priority and it's pathetic.It takes longer than if they put an 80 cent stamp and sent it regular mail. The last one I received..... person paid 15.50 to send rental forms and payment to me and it took almost 3 weeks to get here. It probably works the same going in the other direct.


----------



## mikey0531

Blondie said:


> Waiting for some documents that were mailed Tuesday Jan 29. They are coming to Massachusetts. Not here today, Feb 2, and tracking info says they entered the US Wed but no info from there. Any thoughts? Thanks



I'm just curious.....did it arrive yet? 

Debi


----------



## AKE

We just received 2 letters today (Feb 5) from Connecticut which were postmarked Jan. 26 and Jan. 29.


----------



## John Cummings

We regularly send things to both Canada and Japan. We mail them usually on the same day at the same post office and they always arrive at their destination in Japan much sooner than in Canada. Both destinations are private homes of our family.


----------



## JLB

You're kidding, right?   

Again because of the exchange rate, in order to receive a business-size envelope from Canada, a large envelope must be mailed!   

And, if I lived in Canada, because of the exchange rate, I would be, like, 50.   



John Cummings said:


> Where did that come from?


----------



## ricoba

JLB said:


> And, if I lived in Canada, because of the exchange rate, I would be, like, 50.



Actually you'd be a penny or two older now, since the Canadian $ currently floats at or just above the US $


----------



## JLB

So, you think you know how old I am, huh?   



ricoba said:


> Actually you'd be a penny or two older now, since the Canadian $ currently floats at or just above the US $


----------

